# Responsabile del fascicolo tecnico



## domdomy

Qu'est-ce vous proponez pour traduire en français l'expression italienne "Responsabile del fascicolo tecnico" ou mieux "Responsabile tecnico del progetto"?

Moi, j'ai pensé à "Responsable technique du projet", mais probablement il y aura une expression plus particulière et surtout plus précise.... aidez moi s'il vous plaît


----------



## Aithria

Buona sera Dom.
Così di primo achito ti potrei rispondere *chef de projet technique* ; magari dai un'occhiata QUI per vedere se risponde a quanto cerchi.
Se no dovresti cortesemente specificare meglio il profilo di cui parliamo , perchè a me vengono almeno 3 dubbi :

il contesto lavorativo (ad esempio , parliamo di qualcuno che lavora per una pubblica amministrazione o per una ditta privata?)
di che genere di progetto tecnico si tratta (ad esempio ... costruzioni edili, costruzioni meccaniche ..etc)
questa  persona , nell'ambito della ideazione, preparazione e conduzione del  progetto , quale autonomia decisionale ha (ad es., è solo un  supervisore, è un direttore che non riporta a nessuno...)


----------



## domdomy

In pratica il "Responsabile del fascicolo tecnico" fa parte dell'ufficio tecnico di un'azienda privata che si occupa della costruzione e del montaggio di molini e il suo compito principale è rispondere all'eventuale necessità di consultazione dei vari manuali di manutenzione.

Il mio titolare mi ha chiesto di fare una traduzione letterale, ma a me non suona tanto bene l'espressione francese "*Responsable du dossier technique*"... voi che ne dite?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Domdomy,
Secondo me, "Responsable du dossier technique" è assolutamente capibile in francese, anzi suona benissimo: CLIC


----------



## domdomy

Grazie mille!! Ho optato per *"responsable du dossier technique*"


----------



## domdomy

domdomy said:


> Qu'est-ce vous *proponez *pour traduire en français l'expression italienne "Responsabile del fascicolo tecnico" ou mieux "Responsabile tecnico del progetto"?



chiedo scusa ma mi sono resa conto solo ora dell'errore fatto..... 





domdomy said:


> Qu'est-ce que vous _*PROPOSEZ *_pour traduire......


----------

